# anyone build a double tank stand?



## dannonlayne (Mar 27, 2010)

I found this tank stand at PetCo online and had the idea to have one built that is somewhat sturdier and can hold a 20g and 29g. Has anyone built one like this?


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

I just finished a stand for a 55 on bottom and a 75 on top. The tanks are filled and it is holding nicely. 4x4 legs with 2x6 and 2x4 rims doubled up for strength. Wasn't able to put any storage in it. It would have been either too long or too tall for my location. Don't have pics yet, though.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Unless there is far more to it than we can see, that looks like an accident waiting to happen to me. Unless those dowels extend all the way to the bottom so that they can be fastened well, it is depending on the glue at the ends to hold a lot of stress. I would not buy that without seeing it in person. Petco has a very low record for dependable with me. Very shaky advise, shaky fish and shaky equipment.


----------



## dannonlayne (Mar 27, 2010)

> Unless there is far more to it than we can see, that looks like an accident waiting to happen to me. Unless those dowels extend all the way to the bottom so that they can be fastened well, it is depending on the glue at the ends to hold a lot of stress. I would not buy that without seeing it in person. Petco has a very low record for dependable with me. Very shaky advise, shaky fish and shaky equipment.


I agree that this stand looks like like an accident waiting to happen! but it's a great example of what i would love in my condo.



> I just finished a stand for a 55 on bottom and a 75 on top.


How does this hold? does it feel sturdy? i would love to see a pic, when you get a chance!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The basic concept is not bad. I'm just afraid when I see a design like that, it is made more to sell than to perform well. If it is the basic style you like there are some ways it could be changed to make it quite workable and still not lose the concept.

One basic thing that I would want has to do with the corners. If they were made of 1X2 joined together at an angle so that one would support the other like angle iron and that was run fully down to the bottom and fastened so that it could not "rack" or tilt and fall, they would be okay. One of the things we can't see is how the dowels are supported or fastened inside the lower cabinet. They could be run through wood out of sight all the way to the bottom. That would require breaking a dowel to bring the top shelf down. If they are good dowels that might suffice but dowels are often made from soft wood that breaks easily. One of those things we can't see from pictures and due to a major prejudice on my part-- I'm nervous. Not necessarily right,[/list] but nervous!

How about telling us what you like about this stand and maybe somebody can suggest ways to build something like it but stronger. With different corners and perhaps a board running the length underneath the top shelf to keep it from bowing down, would it still appeal to you the same?


----------



## dannonlayne (Mar 27, 2010)

> How about telling us what you like about this stand and maybe somebody can suggest ways to build something like it but stronger. With different corners and perhaps a board running the length underneath the top shelf to keep it from bowing down, would it still appeal to you the same?


I like the double tank part and the storage on the bottom.

I have a carpenter friend who said that he would be willing to build it but just wants to know what i want-hence i'm looking for advice.

I already told him that rather than having the 4 "sticks" holding up the top tank, i would want boards on th sides and back (with a hold for the cords) that will help to stabilize the top.

I also plan on having him use actual wood-i think that the Petco one isn't real wood and therefore doesn't seem very strong.

Does that make sense?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds right on, to me. If you have a friend that does wood, he almost certainly will see the things I mentioned and have ways to make them work. Only reason I mentioned the 1X2 angles at the corners is that each piece may try to warp or twist but tied together they will each keep the other in line making them plenty strong. The sticks would be enough to hold the load pushing down but be prone to tilting if there was a sideways push like trying to move the top tank over a bit. Sounds like you are good to go with just some minor changes. Overall it does look nice and stacking two tanks does a lot for space. I might caution to not get the space between the bottom tank and the shelf above so tight that it is a pain to work the lower tank.


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

Just posted a new topic about my multi-stand that I'm working on here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=219595

It utilizes the type of corners PfunMo is talking about, only I used 1x4 and 1x3 material. It's more of any open design because I did not require storage. But maybe it will give you some ideas


----------



## dannonlayne (Mar 27, 2010)

thank you so much for the help! i think we'll start the project in a couple weeks and I'll post pics when it's done.

thanks!


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

It was a bit difficult to get decent pictures of the stand because of where it sits. But here it is. The legs are 4x4. For each tank I have 2x6's and 2x4's glued, screwed, countersunk, and filled to the legs and each other. The screws are steel shank construction screws. It is VERY sturdy. The date is wrong. Just took the pics today. Because of space limitations I had to make it so that the 55 slid in from the end. Had I been able to make it longer I would have had the 55 able to move towards the front. If I had to do it over again I would have left a bit more room above the 55 as it's difficult to get in there for maintenance.


----------



## dannonlayne (Mar 27, 2010)

that looks nice, morgan- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, Dannon. It's mainly utilitarian, but I did try to give it a little bit of "look". I'm a professional furniture designer and I assure you, none of my clients would be interested in it. LOL. But.....it serves the purpose.


----------

